# (A - PVE - Durotan) Nova sucht...



## Ktown (28. August 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben Leute,

wir die Gilde "Nova" suchen noch weitere Member um auch endlich mal Gildenintern 25er Raids anzugehen...

Gesucht werden vor allem noch 2-3 Heiler aber auch andere Klassen sind bei uns gerne gesehen. 1-2 Schurken 
würden uns auch noch sehr gut zu Gesicht stehen...

Was bieten wir?

Wir gehen wöchentlich ZA(noch keine "markenruns") und Kara (stellen gerade 2te Karagruppe). 
25er(Gruul,Maggi,SSC) bisher nur in random Gruppen oder mit befreundeten Gilden. 
Die ein oder andere Ini wird natürlich auch gemacht...! PvP machen wir eher weniger wobei es auch 
das ein oder andere Arenateam bei uns gibt. Wir hätten gerne dass unsere Mitglieder über 18 sind. 
Das hat nichts mit Vorurteilen gegenüber jüngeren zu tun, nur ist der Altersschnitt bei uns eher so 
bei 25 aufwärts... 

Teamspeak, Gildenbank, Wappenrock und Homepage natürlich vorhanden. http://novawow.no.funpic.de/news/index.php

Bei uns herrscht wirklich eine sehr nette Atmosphäre und es findet sich auch immer jemand der einem bei Problemen hilft.
Wir haben sehr erfahrene Leute dabei die euch bei Fragen zu eurer Klasse oder Ausrüstung mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen..
Jedoch wird bei uns niemand zu einer bestimmten Skillung "gezwungen" denn jeder soll das spielen wozu er Lust hat.
Die Führung der Gilde besteht aus einem 5 köpfigen Gildenrat (Gründer der Gilde) wo Entscheidungen niemals einzelne Treffen.
Natürlich haben auch "normale" Mitglieder ein Mitspracherecht wenn Sie sich in der Gilde einbringen. Änderungen werden stehts 
in der Gilde diskutiert. 


Falls dich mein Post neugierig gemacht hat, schnupper doch einfach mal rein. Wem es dennoch nicht gefallen sollte der geht halt einfach wieder, wir sind niemandem böse deswegen...


Falls du interesse hast "Nova" beizutreten, melde dich doch einfach ingame bei Yeslick, Schiessgut, Xfrank, 
Taratil oder Sneewante(thats me).

Wir freuen uns auf euch...


----------



## Gregorius (29. August 2008)

Hm... habt ihr auch eine HP, oder irgendwie eine Übersicht über eure Raidzeiten etc.? Ich habe meine Chars derzeit noch auf Malygos PVE (Tankpala, Firemage, Survivalhunter und Furykrieger), dort aber irgendwie nicht das richtige gefunden. Eventuell käme jedoch ein Serverwechsel (zunächst mit nur einem Char) in Frage...

Vielleicht schreibst du mir hier ja nochmal was oder per pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG

Daniel


----------



## Ktown (4. September 2008)

/ push !!! Immer noch schurken und heiler gesucht...


----------



## Ktown (8. September 2008)

1....2....3.... heb an...


----------



## Ktown (16. September 2008)

push... noch immer heiler und schurken gesucht. Aber alle anderen Klassen auch ok...


----------



## Ktown (21. Oktober 2008)

Heb an...

Suchen immer noch Verstärkung für unsere Gilde in Richtung Addon. Alle Klassen gerne gesehen, 
bevorzugt suchen wir jedoch Heiler und Schurken.

Jeder kann sich das Gildenleben mal anschauen und wem es nicht gefällt der geht halt wieder..., wir
sind dann niemandem böse. Wobei raidmässig ausser ZA und Kara vorm Addon wohl nicht mehr viel 
geht, aber für Wotlk stehen wir schon in den Startlöchern...

Bei interesse meldet euch bei Sneewante, Wendii, Schiessgut, Taratil, Yílwyna...


----------



## Ktown (24. Oktober 2008)

heb an...


----------



## Ktown (11. November 2008)

push...


----------



## Ktown (16. November 2008)

und hoch...


----------



## Ktown (25. November 2008)

Hallo wir suchen immer noch Verstärkung für den bald beginnenden Raidprogress...

Suchen vor allem noch Heiler, aber auch alle anderen Klassen sind gerne gesehen.
Bei fragen einfach eine PN an mich oder Ingame "Sneewante" ansprechen...


Gruss


----------



## Ktown (28. November 2008)

Update:

Mittlerweile suchen wir nur noch gezielt Schurken, Verstärker Schamanen und Holy Paladine...

Bei uns herrscht keine Raidpflicht sind also keine reine Raidgilde, wobei wir  die oben genannte Klassen 
schon gezielt für Raids suchen...

Bei Interesse und oder Fragen bitte PN an mich oder Ingame an "Sneewante" wenden...

HP jetzt wieder online in ganz neuem Glanz: http://novawow.no.funpic.de

Ist erst seit paar Tagen wieder online also nicht wundern...


----------

